# look what the wife did while i was out



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

well, whilst i was out the wife took all my stuff out of the conservatory and put it in the house, this is about half my stuff by the way, i got another cupboard with my regular use stuff, oh and got stuff in the shed too 








































































some pcs removed to protect the innocent ;-)


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

:doublesho .........I think this is a hint..........it looks like divorce could be on the cards eh............ 

Bryan

PS I think it's about time you had a sale something like buy 1 get 1 FREE!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Blimey you have alot of stuff. I think she deserves some flowers and choccies for all that!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, looks like a not so subtle hint to me!

Looks like you've got enough supplies there to last a lifetime!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

lol, she has been on about doing it for a while, now i dont know were anything is tho


----------



## darren_rallye (Dec 20, 2005)

I like her sense of humour.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

she's now looking for a house with a double garage :doublesho so i can put the st in it :thumb: and have a detailing bay


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

LOL!!

Shaun where did you get the megs holdalls from? Quite fancy one of those!!


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

OMG! How much stuff is that!!:doublesho


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

WOW thats a lot of product and pads....!!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i got 4 of them holdals lol, got them from a dealer in the usa, there pretty handy, stick them in the boot of the car etc


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

182_blue said:


> i got 4 of them holdals lol, got them from a dealer in the usa, there pretty handy, stick them in the boot of the car etc


PM me if any for sale


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i will see if i can find them, its like being a alcholic i got stuff all over lol


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

You must have a very understanding wife there mate!!
I know my wife would go mad if i had half that stuff.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh guess she's quite cool really, she just lets me get on with it, ps you wanna see under the sink lol


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Aewsome collection you got their mate. :thumb:


----------



## maxcars1 (Dec 23, 2005)

My god Shaun you running a business Hows about I pop across to Nottingham and relieve you of some of that stock


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

Nice little collection of goodies you've got there.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

hehe


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

:doublesho How much have you got? I imagine you are one of those obsessive compulsives who can't go past a car shop without buying a micro fiber or wash mitt. That would account for all the un-opened packets. LOL


----------



## AdyUK (Dec 14, 2005)

My ex always went to "Virgin V?" parties where they look at lots of potions and lotions and other girly stuff.

Therefore I think you ought to be a detailing world rep and go around the country hosting 'detailing' partys, showing off new products and the like. Giving away free samples aswell! Lol


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

Truely amazing collection! How many microfibres have you got!!!?? You have box loads of goodies. I could spend hours just looking at that stuff, lol.


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Shaun...The wife put your stuff in the house? Hhhmmmmmmm strange, is it not the norm for women to chuck stuff out?


----------



## MARTIN (Jan 23, 2006)

nice colection!!!!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

its only coz she is trying to sort the conservatory out


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*How much*

Blimey, Do you have enough cleaning products.I think too much,
So i will bring the 60 round for you to do, so making a little more space you in doors 
:car: on my way :driver:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

myxa you know i will do the 60, just may need it a couple of days in this weather


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*not happy now*



182_blue said:


> myxa you know i will do the 60, just may need it a couple of days in this weather


Will have too hook up soon when the weather gets better.

Apert from that, not happy, got up today,did some more work before going to a club gti meeting,just to find my windscreen is cracked( frost??).
Only just over 1 year old as well:evil:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

oooh, not good, im about to get a rotary hopefully so will be more than ready for the dub's paint


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*space*



182_blue said:


> oooh, not good, im about to get a rotary hopefully so will be more than ready for the dub's paint


Do you have any more space for more equipment:buffer:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

will do when i chuck the wife out :lol:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Good god man!! 

Looks like you buy everything on bulk!! 3 synthetic sealants, do you like them lol!! 

Excellent OCD collection. lol!! IM IN SHOCK!!!


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Blimey you have loads


----------



## Domus (Oct 26, 2005)

Do you use the stuff, or just collect it? :lol:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

lol that's great like, prooooopa loads of gear!


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Damn that loads of stuff and only half of it!

Is that a megs chenille wash pad in that carboard box that you wanna sell to me?


----------



## cav (Jan 18, 2006)

kin ell... got enough! 

you know if you are running out of space... my address is
17 wat.....


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

You just need to add some chemichal guys stuff to that lot now Shaun :thumb: 

any chance of you taking some more pics? because i bet your collection has grown  :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Who dug this one up LOL, the post is nearly a year old


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

182_blue said:


> Who dug this one up LOL, the post is nearly a year old


it wasn't me mate, i think it was Cav  :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

haha, nah it was thomas


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

182_blue said:


> Who dug this one up LOL, the post is nearly a year old


best update it then :thumb:


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

ianFRST said:


> best update it then :thumb:


i agree, come on 182Blue we want to see some more pics  :thumb:


----------



## cav (Jan 18, 2006)

Mr Shiny said:


> it wasn't me mate, i think it was Cav  :thumb:


haha :thumb:

ye, feel as you slackin'


----------

